# Engine dies at operating temp 94 altima



## nuts and bolts (Jun 19, 2007)

Engine dies at operating temp

94 Nissan Altima GXE Starts, smooth idle, lots of power Get to operating temp not hot, dies will restart after setting about 45 minutes. Get to operating temp dies will restart, Checked fuel flow removed hose to fuel filter had flow, Pulled a plug, no spark, Retested after cooling down plug has spark, what part should I replace first?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

95% it's the distributor. there is an O ring inside the distributor which hardens after certain time. when it hardens it leaks the oil from cylinder head and floods the photocensor of your distributor. when your engine is warm oil goes up to cylinder head. worm oil penetrates small gaps much better than cold oil. so when your engine is worm your distributor gets flooded. when it cools down oil goes back into oil pan. you need to replace distributor. a lot of people had bad experience with non dealership distributor(breaks after 90 days). my distributor is from autozone and I have no problems for 2 years. in dealership you will pay around 350$.
try napa autoparts, they sell good parts.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

MickeyKnox said:


> 95% it's the distributor. there is an O ring inside the distributor which hardens after certain time. when it hardens it leaks the oil from cylinder head and floods the photocensor of your distributor. when your engine is warm oil goes up to cylinder head. worm oil penetrates small gaps much better than cold oil. so when your engine is worm your distributor gets flooded. when it cools down oil goes back into oil pan. you need to replace distributor. a lot of people had bad experience with non dealership distributor(breaks after 90 days). my distributor is from autozone and I have no problems for 2 years. in dealership you will pay around 350$.
> try napa autoparts, they sell good parts.


Could not have said it better. Remeber spelling counts. The $350 you mentioned, is that part cost only?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Could not have said it better. Remeber spelling counts. The $350 you mentioned, is that part cost only?


. I looked on abcnissanwholesale.com. 347$ and 60$ core.


----------



## nuts and bolts (Jun 19, 2007)

*94 nissan altima replaced with rebuilt distributor still stalling no spark*

Runs fine till operating temp. stalls no spark. Wait 5 minutes starts up. Now what?



94 Nissan Altima GXE Starts, smooth idle, lots of power Get to operating temp not hot, dies will restart after setting about 45 minutes. Get to operating temp dies will restart, Checked fuel flow removed hose to fuel filter had flow, Pulled a plug, no spark, Retested after cooling down plug has spark, what part should I replace first?[/QUOTE]


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

Check/replace you wires with NGK wires also check all connections to the distributor. Thats where i would start if you checked the distributor for oil already.


----------

